# Keene masonic Flask



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 28, 2004)

Here is a new toy I picked up![8D] Being that I am a stonemason I just had to get it! lol The specimen is in super shape. The embossing is a little light but I can live with it... It least it says KEENE...[] Happy diggn! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 28, 2004)

Frontside


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Aug 28, 2004)

KEENE embossing


----------



## bearswede (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Taz...

 I'm so envious!!!!

 It was this particular flask that I got screwed on in an ebay auction (see SCAM forum)...

 Someday I hope to own one of these; it's up there on my wishlist... Nice flask!!!

 Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Ron thanks! Here are a couple more flasks. These are stoddard. The olive colored double eagle is a tad better then common variety, this specimen has a X embossed in the oval, a mold variant. The larger stoddard in the rear was dug here in Maine about two months ago by my friend Peter Samuelson, he digs em I buy em.... I read about the bottle you bought 100 bucks for a cracked one???? I only paid 120 for my specimen and its flawless... Does yours have the words KEENE or is it spelt like KCCNC The messed up letter mold variant goes higher almost double.... Taz


----------



## bearswede (Nov 23, 2004)

Taz...

 The story is even sadder than you imagine! I'm pretty sure the cracked flask was embossed "Keene", but I can't check to see 'cause not only did the guy wind up with the money (he refused to refund me), but he got the flask when I returned it per his instructions on ebay... He probably patched it up and resold it... The only bright spot in this whole sad affair is that the guy is no longer a member of ebay... I don't know if it was a voluntary separation or he was asked to leave, but it's some vindication...

 P.S. nice little flask collection... I'll have to post a pic of the Lowell Railroad/Eagle flask I picked up on my trip tp Maine last month...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 24, 2004)

As promised here are some pics of that Lowell Railroad/Eagle flask... Embossing is a bit weak, but I DO love that eagle pose...

 Happy Thanksgiving to y'all...

 Peace,

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 24, 2004)

Another...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet one Ron... I will trade you 2 Bakers and a Hires for that one!!! [] Seriously though it looks like a new england made specimen... What did you pay and what does the pontil look like? Nice stuff!! Taz


----------



## bearswede (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Taz...

 Here's a photo of the base... I got it at Austin's Antiques on Route 4 in NH... He always seems to have a nice little selection of bottles, often Stoddard-blown... He was asking $225, and took $200...

 Ron






 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 18, 2005)

HI...1st time posting. Just registered actually although I had heard about this site for some time...just slow getting here.
 I have a KCCNC masonic flask...Listed it on Ebay over a year ago and got slammed real good over it. Buyer said he used a jeweler's loupe and a laser microscope and determined a thin area on the lip edge had been polsihed recently. Not by me nor anyone I know....It is true it had a tiny flat area, but I figured it was  due to normal manufacturing.  I bought it from a reputable seller at a show some years before.Anyway...we went round & round...He filed complaints with Ebay & PayPal....the guy tore me all to pieces...accused me of being a thief and he caught me,etc,etc...I finally refunded his money except for return S&H...He then filed a fraud report with Ebay against me...I refunded his S&H...then he threatened further action if I left him a Neg FB...so neither of us left a FB.
 I would relist the flask but I know he would email any bidders and ruin the sale, so it sits here...Hope this post isn't inappropriate, but felt like venting to some fellow collectors. I showed the flask to several knowledgeable collectors and they either said it was "good" or they couldn't tell....One stated the buyer just paid too much and wanted out...Gave me a lotta grief, that's for sure.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Charlie...

 Welcome to the forum!!

 How much were you asking for the flask? Got a close-up photo of the alleged repair?

 Ron


----------



## Flaschenjager (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Whiskey - *Welcome to Antique-Bottles.Net*
 It's about time you strolled over here![] I hope you drop by here often or when you can. We could always use your help here.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 19, 2005)

MEECH & RON...thanks for the welcome. I kinda accidently fell in here last night while researching a question on the B&S Ebay board...[]
 Good thing,eh? []  I'll try to help out when & where I can...be glad to assist.
 RON..yes, I have pics stored in photobucket....can email them to you if I had yer addy or can post them here. This particular KCCNC pint  is the variant reported by Charles Gardner as GIV-20a...with what may be an embossing of a cane to the left of the eagle...(two dots with a  rib). I had longed to own one ever since the Gardner collection was sold off...finally bought one and after possessing it a a few years, I  decided to pass it on to another appreciative flask collector., as my  flask collection has severely dwindled over the years...too many shows and too much Ebay. Also became more focused on regional bottles, but even that is behind me now. Kinda looking for another focal point - you all know what I mean.[8|]


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 19, 2005)

Deleted...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 19, 2005)

well, that didn't work....better snoop around and see what I did wrong...[]

 Tried to post pics and then links above....need a l'il more eddicatin' about this site...BBL.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 19, 2005)

Charlie...

 You can click on "Forums" at the top right of this page, just under the "Antique-Bottles.Net" banner for help posting pictures... You can also click on the "little person" icon, top left over the forum members' user name...That brings you to their profile page where you can email the member...

 Ron


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 19, 2005)

I think I figgered it out...here's the only pic stored in my PC currently...will transfer the  others  from my image host ( if this works)...and post here also.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 19, 2005)

1st of 3 lip pics...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 19, 2005)

#2


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 19, 2005)

#3


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 19, 2005)

Reverse...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 19, 2005)

somehow , when transferring/saving from my image host back to my PC, the pics became reduced...[]
 If you wish, I can take more pics...just lemme know.
 Have a good day all...[]


----------

